# custom ROM and firmware upgrade for lg optimus one p500



## utkarsh009 (Feb 8, 2011)

hey guys! what is the difference between firmware upgrade and installing a custom ROM? which of the two is more risky (as for bricking the phone)? which custom rom is best for getting best graphics perfomance and speed? how do i install a custom rom? will i be eligible for a gingerbread upgrade by lg if i install a cusom rom?


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 8, 2011)

Please post such queries in the Optimus one thread.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 8, 2011)

@utkarsh, in basic sense firmware = rom. in case of other electronics its known as firmware & in case of mobiles its known as firmware as well as ROM. but also sometimes firmwares are available as small package to upgrade the current ROM in use.

both are same. you don't follow instructions well, try experiment around, theres every chance you'll end up with a bricked mobile.

in case of LG Optimus One, try void & manually OC the processor. thats it.

using custom recovery. yes you'll be able to. download the gingerbread rom when (if its ever) released, & use KDZ updater. youre done. you'll loose the custom rom & get gingerbread. so do a nandroid backup so if you don't like gingerbread & want continue with froyo instead, simply restore the backup. long process made short.


----------



## siddhesh222 (Feb 8, 2011)

CAUTION : INCOMING WALL OF TEXT.

Firmware upgrade and ROM are the same. v10c is technically a ROM too. Prime/ Void is a firmware upgrade too.

A custom ROM, other than the one provided by LG is a bit harder to install and may require additional stuff (Custom Recovery). But the chance of bricking during the procedure is same. It's just that LG sometimes refuses to service phones which have a custom ROM other than theirs. But you can easily revert back to stock settings and ROM.

The best ROM for performance as well as speed at the moment is, Void or Prime.

Void is a bit harder to install, but its very flexible to your desires.

Prime is easier to install, not as flexible as Void. But I prefer Void.

The procedure and all instructions along with the stuff you need to do and install is available on Xda's p500 android development section.

Link: Optimus One P500 Android Development - xda-developers

Yes, you can still install the official gingerbread update whenever it comes out ( going to take a while, I guess.)

But the awesome guys over at Xda ( I totally love em' ) have come out with a basic WORKING gingerbread already . And yeah it works, but it's quite buggy at the moment, and I think the camera doesn't work sometimes....

Btw they have also released cyanogen mod  .

So root and install a custom ROM, a whole new world is waiting for you .

Woah, this was long, hope it helped you 

TL;DR: They're both the same, just head over to xda and install one already.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 8, 2011)

siddhesh222 said:


> CAUTION : INCOMING WALL OF TEXT.






siddhesh222 said:


> Void is a bit harder to install, but its very flexible to your desires.
> 
> Prime is easier to install, not as flexible as Void. But I prefer Void.



why install void is hard? it should be same. but yes, its flexible & modular.



siddhesh222 said:


> But the awesome guys over at Xda ( I totally love em' ) have come out with a basic WORKING gingerbread already . And yeah it works, but it's quite buggy at the moment, and I think the camera doesn't work sometimes....



after 1 month of troubleshooting, the rom should be ready to use i guess.



siddhesh222 said:


> Btw they have also released cyanogen mod  .



read it a few days ago. so whats the status now?


----------

